# OMG Dr Baxter is ILL !!



## white page (Jan 2, 2009)

:support:  so sorry You are sick Dr B;  :flowers:
take care and rest yourself .


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: OMG  DR Baxter is ILL !!*

It's just a flu or something... but thanks.


----------



## white page (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: OMG  DR Baxter is ILL !!*

Just flu can be exhausting , so please *do* take care .


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 2, 2009)

a plate of poutine three times a day should cure it Hope you feel better very soon


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon Dr. Baxter.:flowers: - for you.

And of course, a hot bowl of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(would if I could)


----------



## NicNak (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon Dr Baxter.  :thewave:  Rooting for you for a quick get well


----------



## Retired (Jan 2, 2009)

> *Rotting* for you for a quick get well



Hope you don't deteriorate completely....


----------



## white page (Jan 2, 2009)

Awww  TSow this isn't a laughing matter.:tsk:

(  :teehee: )


----------



## NicNak (Jan 2, 2009)

> Rotting for you for a quick get well



:blush:  I fixed it, :blush:  Not wishing for Dr Baxter to rot, nor anyone here for that matter :teehee:


> rooting for you for a quick get well


Is that what we call a Freudian slip?  :rofl:


----------



## white page (Jan 2, 2009)

no NN that's  called  a finger slip !  :funny:

( well I thought it was funny :blush: )
sorry NN


----------



## NicNak (Jan 2, 2009)

No need to be sorry White Page.  It takes a lot to offend me, when things are said with humourous  or kind intentions 


I can always take a joke or a laugh at my own expense.  Hense the quote on my signature :lol:


----------



## white page (Jan 2, 2009)

:hug: NN :hug:  you know Iloveya !!!


----------



## NicNak (Jan 2, 2009)

I know White Page, :friends: :hug:  Right back at ya


----------



## prayerbear (Jan 2, 2009)

Here in the US I just got over the 10 day flu. Must be going around from Canada to the US. lol


----------



## amastie (Jan 3, 2009)

Get well soon David


----------

